# Introduction (meet my rescued cat)



## Albee vw (May 26, 2021)

Hi nice to meet you all, Im Albee from Indonesia, recently i've just rescued a stray cat and decided to kept him until he's fully healthy (still in dilema whether to adopt him or not). I named him Oren and he was found in a very tragic condition. His head injured badly and ripped, it was amazing that he survived. He visited vet several times and now he is okay, we just need to wait until his skin grow back. To be honest this is my first time having a cat and as a newbie i would like to learn more from this forum. Thankyou


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, wow. What a lucky kitty. Thank you so much for rescuing and caring for Oren. He is so blessed to have you! Welcome, Albee!


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

I had an orange tabby. They are amazing. I know that can be said ab any at, but orange tabbies have their own special something. It looks likes he is a boy which is the most common. And what an injury. He's so lucky to have you. I hope he is doing better now.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Any cat**


----------

